# Moving to Corfu with toddler



## jpegsent (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi everybody,
We are a big family with a 1,5 year-old toddler and four cats and a dog. We live in Istanbul. I am half Turkish, half Pontos Greek, husband half Turkish, half German. 
We will visit Corfu for a month and try to explore the island. We want to settle and start a fresh new life in a green quiet land under the sun. 
Well, we were thinking of Lesvos at first. We spent a lot of time there, it is a very lovely island as well, but Corfu is a much more multicultural and lively place, isn't it?
How about winter? 
And are there any playgroups for kids?
Thanks in advance.
Cheers.


----------

